# 8' HD Curtis poly plow.



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

Great condition. Great plow I just need to go bigger. Mounts and wiring for a 2011 Ram 2500. I'm in central CT. Please make an offer!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CTBoxman said:


> Great condition. Great plow I just need to go bigger. Mounts and wiring for a 2011 Ram 2500. I'm in central CT. Please make an offer!


Without a starting price and pics the bidding will start at 20.00 a slim jim, 40 oz Schlitz and maybe a pack of smokes. lol


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

FredG said:


> Without a starting price and pics the bidding will start at 20.00 a slim jim, 40 oz Schlitz and maybe a pack of smokes. lol


Good point. I'd like to get 3500. I'll get pics up soon. You guys are going to laugh at how bad I got hosed on that plow! I'm embarrassed to say I paid 6800 for that plow 5 years ago! Very nice plow but not THAT nice!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You paid 2000.00 to much. Post it on Craigslist, someone may buy it.


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> You paid 2000.00 to much. Post it on Craigslist, someone may buy it.


I know I did. Makes me sick. My boss paid half at the time so I had to get it from his "friend". Otherwise it would have been a 5000 fisher


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i got 1500 for mine it was in excellent shape i switched to western


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a guess without seeing it, you might get 3K.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> Just a guess without seeing it, you might get 3K.


Problem with Curtis, not much resale value. Plowman did good in my opinion getting 1500.


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Problem with Curtis, not much resale value. Plowman did good in my opinion getting 1500.


Yeah I'm afraid you're right. For 1500 I'll keep it and buy a backup truck


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i got 1500 for mine it was in excellent shape i switched to western


Yeah thanks for the perspective....as much as it hurts! How do you like the Western. Only 1 dealer in my area and not too convenient otherwise they'd definitely be a contender. As it is I'm torn between Boss DXT and Fisher XV2, 9 footers. Snow Ex HDV seems like a nice plow but I don't know how I feel about buying such a new design. Snow Ex dealer is close and claims to be "there for you" during a storm, but he's the only one around! I feel like I'd be making the same mistake as I did when I bought the Curtis.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SnoEx is owned by same Company as Western. It will be fine.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall is correct. Both companies owned by D.D. And the SnowEx design is nothing new. Just a few changes from Blizzard, which has always had a good reputation. I'd take the Boss over the Western, but that's just a personal preference. Out of all the brands you've named, three of them are D.D. brands. None of them would be bad choices, and any of them would give you many years of good service. I'd take the Boss over the Fisher, just for the dual trip design, but again, that's just me and my personal preference.


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah I know. I ran a Blizzard 810 and it was great. Honestly I was leaning toward the Boss even before I got the best price on one. Those LED headlights look sweet! I can't find a bad review on the DXT. I think I'll pull the trigger on that tomorrow!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i love western cant beat the mounting system i just bout an mvp3


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i love western cant beat the mounting system i just bout an mvp3


Yeah it seems very well liked. I like the idea of the removable receiver brackets. Snow Ex has similar brackets I believe. DD design of course. I'm surprised no one else came out with LED headlights this year.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Probably a patent on them for a few years.


----------

